# Otter Question



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

This is my 1st year trapping. I drew an otter tag in Wisconsin. Finally I have found fresh otter sign on a small lake or very large pond. Found the dive hole but it was frozen. Did some more scouting and found in the cattails that surround the lake another hole that the otter is using that had been used yesterday. The hole goes into cattails which are covered with snow but doesn't go into water there. I assume that some where under the snow covered cattails is another dive hole. I should have taken pictures but didn't. I can only use 160's above water as far as bodygrips go. I have belisle 280's, Duke 160's and MB 550 RC 2 coiled. How would you set and anchor this location? There is water under cattails. Also would it pay to chop open dive hole and set one of my 280's with fencing?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

160s are not the best trap. Are you sure you can't use 220s? Use the biggest bodugrip you can in the trails. If it were me, I'd follow the water system until I found spots where it will be least likely to freeze and then set traps


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> 160s are not the best trap. Are you sure you can't use 220s? Use the biggest bodugrip you can in the trails. If it were me, I'd follow the water system until I found spots where it will be least likely to freeze and then set traps


Wisconsin law says body grip out of water can not exceed 60 square inches. Measured a belisle 220 and it was over the 60 square inches.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If there is a warm up coming there, definitely set the holes.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

They travel long distances so be patient and try to make sets that will stay operable for weeks. 
Additional info at this site
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/3530229#Post3530229


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> They travel long distances so be patient and try to make sets that will stay operable for weeks.
> Additional info at this site
> http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/3530229#Post3530229


Thanks FREEPOP. I read the link on Trapperman. I think I will have to stick with the 160's above ground as I don't think otters climb to use a elevated set or would go into a cubby. I am going to open up the dive hole that froze up and put a 280 under the ice in hopes that the otter tries to use it again. My brother has a 650 that I can borrow which I may set also.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

As for anchoring, I usually use sticks at the location to stabilize the trap and then use a 3-4 foot length of cable I made to put a stake in the ground. Sometime I have to string a couple together or I'll wrap it around a bunch of willow. I just made these pieces of cable with a loop on each end, a couple ferrules and some 3/32 cable.

On Trapperman, if you go to the archives, you'll find lots of info on otter and any other critter.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Terrific Tom -
Just giving you credit, after reading the T-Man post, good job on reading and understanding your laws!! Unlike some of the others over there, LOL.

I did not realize it was you posting over there as well.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Mister ED said:


> Terrific Tom -
> Just giving you credit, after reading the T-Man post, good job on reading and understanding your laws!! Unlike some of the others over there, LOL.
> 
> I did not realize it was you posting over there as well.


Thanks. I am new to trapping this year and the size limit on bodygrips was one of the things that they stessed in our Trapper Education class. They had 3 different brands of 220's and when they were measured correctly, all of them were over the 60 square inches. I hated for some one to see post on T-man and think that all 220's were legal.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Tom, if I had otter sign in an area, I'd investigate as much as time would allow. I'd follow the water system both ways trying to find a good spot to set. A pinch point and or a spot that won't freeze that allows my trap to keep working as much as possible. Ice can cause them to stay in a location for a while because of the availablilty of food, which the primary source is fish. I'd still use 160s in trail sets too.
Aditionally I'd be scouting around for a plan "B" or "C" in case that spot doesn't work out. I also love being outside, exploring and learning what the animals are showing.

Best of luck


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Tom, if I had otter sign in an area, I'd investigate as much as time would allow. I'd follow the water system both ways trying to find a good spot to set. A pinch point and or a spot that won't freeze that allows my trap to keep working as much as possible. Ice can cause them to stay in a location for a while because of the availablilty of food, which the primary source is fish. I'd still use 160s in trail sets too.
> Aditionally I'd be scouting around for a plan "B" or "C" in case that spot doesn't work out. I also love being outside, exploring and learning what the animals are showing.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks for all the help. I will be setting traps tomorrow at this location. I will also be scouting for more otter sign in this location and a few other locations.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

How long does your season run?

The reason I ask is because there will be increased movement once the ice starts to go out.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> How long does your season run?
> 
> The reason I ask is because there will be increased movement once the ice starts to go out.


Season ends March 31st so I have time.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Set some traps today. There was otter sign every where. Hoping that there is an otter waiting in the morning. Also found lots of yote and fox sign so set a few canine traps also.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep us updated!!!


c hartman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We have a warm up coming, hope you do too, so your traps stay operable.
Keep an eye on the otter's travels and they'll show you what you need to do.
Hoping the best for you!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I made up a bunch of these for staking 330s, 280s and 220s. They are about 6 feet long. I have split rings on all the traps and hook them together, around a group of willow, cinch or wire to a log, tree etc. The possibilities are limited by your imagination.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> I made up a bunch of these for staking 330s, 280s and 220s. They are about 6 feet long. I have split rings on all the traps and hook them together, around a group of willow, cinch or wire to a log, tree etc. The possibilities are limited by your imagination.


Got a bunch of those made up too. Also have some chain with a 16 inch flat bar attached. I can attach other end of chain to trap chop hole in ice and drop the flat bar thru the ice. It makes for a very solid anchor.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trappers are great improvisors.

If you make one of the loops bigger than the ring on the chain, then wrap it around your anchor, stick it through a link in the chain, put the ring through the loop, then pull the excess cable back. No way it'll come unhooked.....fast, easy and no extra parts.


----------

